# nm-applet did not remember

## akirahinoshiro

I installed a fresh Gentoo and in nm-applet I can not save my Usage from boot to boot.

Is there anything I missed?

I use fluxbox for my usage.

----------

## akirahinoshiro

Forgot to start gnome-keyring-daemon

----------

## CaptainBlood

 :Laughing:  & welcome@Gentoo

Plz close by editing first post & changing title, maybe by adding [SOLVED] @ the end of it.

Thks 4 ur attention.

----------

